# Apple in your humidor?



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

My buddies father says he used to smoke cigars, and he'd keep his in a regular cigar box with just half an apple in it for humidification. I've never heard of this before, anyone ever do this or know if it really works?


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Dan_ said:


> My buddies father says he used to smoke cigars, and he'd keep his in a regular cigar box with just half an apple in it for humidification. I've never heard of this before, anyone ever do this or know if it really works?


Sure, in a pinch, I'm sure it will work. I've heard of people who do that to rehydrate pipe tobacco if it got a little dry. I wouldn't recommend doing that as your permanent source of humidity though. It could always impart some apple smell into your cigars.

Personally, I'd rather eat the apple.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Yea heard old timmers doing that. I also heard folks putting an apple in with their weed to....lol :w


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

You can do that, but over time, it will impart a distinct apple flavor to your cigars, just as it does to pipe tobacco. I used to smoke a pipe and used this technique often. It made little difference to the aromatic blends, but the English and Balkan blends did not improve with the addition of apple!

I don't recommend this approach.

Cheers!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

My father always smoked Bond Street and bought it in cans that were about 1 pound. He would quarter an apple and bury 2 of he quarters in the bottom of the can. Made about the last inch of tobacco unsmokeable but kept the rest of the can moist.


----------



## tuneman07 (May 27, 2007)

I can speak from experience that putting an apple in with certain leafy substances will definitely add an apple taste. I wouldn't want to do it to cigars- leave it to the Marleys :w


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

tuneman07 said:


> I can speak from experience that putting an apple in with certain leafy substances will definitely add an apple taste. I wouldn't want to do it to cigars- leave it to the Marleys :w


Damn pot heads. :r


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

One word: Mold

MCS


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

As well as apple, I recently heard that putting raisins in pipe tobacco is one way to keep it humidified (or to re-humidify?)... Not sure I'd try it myself, but they had to do something before disc humidifiers were invented p


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I just whizz on them, gets them good and moist.




 :r


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I just whizz on them, gets them good and moist.
> 
> :r


Note to self, "refuse all packages from icehog".


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Smoked said:


> Note to self, "refuse all packages from icehog".


:r makes you wonder... don't it? :ss


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

With pipe tobacco humidifiers available, I would pass on this method. Also with Icehogs urine in ample supply :al, who needs apples u.


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I just whizz on them, gets them good and moist.
> 
> :r


:r Icehog said Whizz :r....haven't heard that term in about 20 years. Funny stuff.


----------

